

Success stories of moving from cloud hosting to dedicated infrastructure? - akurilin

I&#x27;ve been recently investigating various options for where to move our hosting off of AWS and I&#x27;ve gotten pretty curious about dedicated offerings like OVH or Hetzner, which promise bare metal performance at a very affordable price. AWS is actually very awesome (and EBS is pretty convenient for our Postgres needs), but the performance you get for the price is questionable. e.g. an m1.large would cost me around $200&#x2F;mo, whereas the equivalent OVH machine (with even more disk space) would cost $40&#x2F;mo. That&#x27;s a big difference.<p>I&#x27;d be curious to find out if anyone out there has had experience with fulling migrating to a dedicated environment and if there&#x27;s somewhere I can read about it.<p>Thanks!
======
eip
If your requirements include a large amount of outgoing bandwidth than going
dedicated is worth it just for bandwidth pricing alone.

The fact that dedicated servers are cheaper/faster is just a bonus.

Look at securedservers.com

~~~
akurilin
Securedservers looks pretty good. More expensive than OVH, but it seems that
they have a much more available customer support team. Would that be a fair
characterization?

~~~
eip
OVH definitely seems cheaper. I needed servers in US though.

Phoenix is near me.

